# range hood required?



## BSSTG (Oct 1, 2014)

Greetings

Is a range hood required over a standard domestic range in a residence? I am thinking it is but can't find a reference in the 09 IRC. I see one is required over a broiler but not a range.

BSSTG


----------



## fatboy (Oct 1, 2014)

No, not required. Requirements are in there for when they are installed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 1, 2014)

A hood over a range is not specifically required. However if natural ventilation is not provided in the kitchen then a mechanical ventilation system is required by M1507. Table M1507.3 provides the minimum ventilation rates. A range hood that vents to the outside will easily meet the requirements.


----------

